# Für mehr beinhartes Fahrvergnügen



## hallotv (12. August 2014)

biete ich, wie am letzten Samstag besprochen, eine "kurzweilige" Tour an. Und zwar am nächsten _Sonntag_, Startzeitpunkt: 12 Uhr. So kann vorher ausgiebig sonntäglich gefrühstückt werden, nachher ist dann noch Zeit, um die Wunden zu lecken .
Wir starten von Parkplatz hinter der Fasanerie, beim "Neuen Schützenhaus". Dort werden wir, knapp drei Stunden später, auch wieder landen. Was dazwischen liegt, kann durchaus jede(r) fahren, der sein Bike wirklich beherrscht, auch mit dem Hardtail, ich empfehle trotzdem ein solides Bike mit ordentlich Federweg um die 150 mm. Protektoren, robuste Bereifung und Handschuhe sind angebracht! Viele Anlieger, kleine, je nach gewählter Linie auch weniger kleine, Sprünge, gelegentlich speed, auch mal eine böse Stelle, warten auf uns. Kurz vor Schluss Wiesbadens vielleicht spaßigster Trail

Es soll _kein _"betreutes Fahren" werden, trotzdem kann an dem einen oder anderen Kicker auch mal gehalten und geübt werden. Im neuen Schützenhaus sitzt es sich danach sicher noch schön.

Alles auf eigene Verantwortung (diese Tour ist *nichts* für Anfänger!).
Maximale Teilnehmerzahl: 10 Beinharte außer mir.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum!*
Bei schlechtem Wetter/zu viel Nässe sage ich bis 10 Uhr am Sonntag Morgen ab.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. August 2014)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Prima, einer, der sich traut. Höre ich da "Fatbike" ?


----------



## huberghr (13. August 2014)

schade,  um diese zeit kann ich leider nicht.  verträgt sich nicht mit meinem sozialen umfeld ;-)


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Sollte das mehreren Leuten so gehen, können wir es auch gerne auf den Samstag verlegen. Ich wollte keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung zum 14 Uhr-Treff machen. Aber bei entsprechendem Interesse bin ich da flexibel.


----------



## huberghr (13. August 2014)

bitte nichts wegen mir ändern!  diesen samstag kann ich nämlich auch nicht


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

ok. Aber für andere Interessenten ist das ja vielleicht gut zu wissen. Falls sich alle immer nur am Samstag freischaffen können...


----------



## huberghr (13. August 2014)

Ich würd mich auf jeden fall freuen mal so eine ,etwas anspruchsvollere tour zu fahren. Hab den thread schon abonniert!


----------



## mbonsai (13. August 2014)

Ich schrei mal hier gelle TV


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Du oder Ihr?


----------



## mbonsai (13. August 2014)

Ich denk "Ihr", aber selbst ist die Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speesu (13. August 2014)

Ja bin auch dabei


----------



## mbonsai (13. August 2014)

Die Einkehr ist aber Pflicht


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Ich werde im neuen Schützenhaus grünen Tee beantragen...


----------



## filiale (13. August 2014)

Hab Zeit und Lust wenn das Wetter mitspielt sofern Ihr auch einen Gast mitnehmt ? Könnte es aber verstehen wenn es Vereinsintern bleibt. Treffpunkt auf 1 oder 2 oder 3 ? Danke schön.


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2014)

Wenn wir nicht schon zu voll sind, ist die Teilnahme eines Gastes (auf dessen eigene Gefahr) kein Problem. Treffpunkt auf 1, genauer ca. auf 1,2, dem Parkplatz vor der Schranke.


----------



## Samsara (13. August 2014)

Hallo Tivi,
wäre sofort dabei gewesen, bin aber dieses Wochenende schon auf Endurotour in Frankreich.
Beim nächsten Mal aber bestimmt.

LG Gabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (14. August 2014)

Wie, Endurotour? Und ich weiß nix davon ...Alle haben ein schönes Leben...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. August 2014)

Bin wahrscheinlich doch nicht dabei am Sonntag ist in Ingelheim Mofarennen


----------



## mophi (15. August 2014)

Schade, da hätte ich echt Bock drauf gehabt. Aber leider kann ich dieses Wochenende nicht :-(
Ich hoffe, du bietest das nochmal an.
Best...
Phil


----------



## jazzist (16. August 2014)

Ich komme morgen auch


----------



## hallotv (16. August 2014)

Ich warne mal vor: Eben gießt es hier solide! Ich werde mich morgen mal umschauen, wie es aussieht, aber evtl. sollten wir`s verlegen. (Auf den nächsten Sonntag in Beerfelden vielleicht?)
Schaut jedenfalls morgen um 10 hier rein...


----------



## jazzist (16. August 2014)

Morgen soll das Wetter top sein. Selbst für heute war's mies angesagt und es war bis auf 15 nasse Minuten bestes Radler-Wetter.


----------



## hallotv (16. August 2014)

Deswegen fahre ich morgen früh (Helden-TV)!) noch mal schauen. Während Ihr frühstückt :-(...
Wird schon werden.


----------



## filiale (16. August 2014)

wetter soll gut werden.ich drücke die daumen.


----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Ich bin eben schon Mal eine Runde am Schläferskopf gefahren, alles gut. Kaum Matsch, nur ein bißchen feucht. Heiß: Nasse Wurzeln und nasse Steine=> vermutlich Abzüge in der B-Note. Ich hatte ein paar Angstbremser, da war es etwas knapp..Aber wir sind ja alle selber groß. Zwecks Einkehr lohnt es sich vielleicht, unverstunkene und saubere Klamotten mitzunehmen. Die können ja in meinem Auto liegen, während wir uns einsauen.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2014)

sehr schön, ich komme, fahre jetzt los (hab 1:30 Anfahrt mit dem Rad), bringe noch jemanden mit weil bisher nur 4 zugeagt haben, hoffe das ist ok. Danke schön, freu mich schon auf die Tour, bis nachher, ich düse jetzt los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Very nice! Stressfrei, nette Teilnehmer, spaßige Runde, nicht zuuu dreckig. Und mit 14:55 eine Punktlandung.
Gute Besserung Bonsai, schon`Dich...


----------



## mbonsai (17. August 2014)




----------



## jazzist (17. August 2014)

Die Runde war klasse, ein bißchen Laktat, ein bißchen Adrenalin, voll Mountainbiking


----------



## filiale (17. August 2014)

Sehr tolle Runde.Danke an den Tourguide ! Respekt an Dein Fahrkönnen. Hat super Spaß gemacht.Sehr nette Leute dabei.


----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Ach ja, Fahrkönnen...Du weißt ja, no brain=no pain. Dazu viel Federweg, schon flutscht es.
Beim nächsten Mal sollten wir schönes Wetter bestellen und im Biergarten enden.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2014)

Dafür


----------



## DermitdemE (17. August 2014)

Wart ihr das Mädel und die Jungs die sich gegen 12:30 Uhr den Schläferskopf runter geworfen haben? *ThumbsUp*


----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Vermutlich. Warst Du das Haibike-E-Fully?


----------



## DermitdemE (17. August 2014)

Jepp, wie mein Name schon sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Ah, comprende. Wer lesen kann, hat Vorteile...Rauf schon nett, runter ein biß`l zu schwer für unsereiner.


----------



## DermitdemE (17. August 2014)

Man gewöhnt sich schon an das Gewicht. Mein olles HoogerBooger war nicht viel leichter  das was ihr runter fahrt, fahr ich am liebsten hoch. Macht schon Fun. Wenn nur die Sprünge nicht wären ohne Umfahrung.  Uphill ist das neue Downhill.


----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Nun ja, das HoogerBooger dürfte in etwa mein Alter haben, heute geht das leichter. Aber E-Bikes brauchen Fahrwerke, das sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich mal richtig alt bin, so 30 oder so ...


----------



## filiale (17. August 2014)

Akku statt Kondition, oder wie ...


----------



## DermitdemE (17. August 2014)

Ok ich klinke mich hier wieder aus. Wird mir zu flach... Schade! Und Sorry das ich mir erlaubt habe hier zu posten.


----------



## hallotv (17. August 2014)

Eine _der_ Eigenschaften diese Forums ist, dass man es nicht allzu ernst nehmen sollte. Für`s Leben an sich ist das nicht wirklich schlecht. Wer seicht denkt (in diesem Falle postet), kann nicht ertrinken...Das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. August 2014)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ok ich klinke mich hier wieder aus. Wird mir zu flach... Schade! Und Sorry das ich mir erlaubt habe hier zu posten.



Ach herrje, hast Du nicht den Smilie am Ende gesehen ?


----------



## DermitdemE (18. August 2014)

Doch, aber ich möchte hier im Thread keine Diskussion lostreten über das Für und wieder von E-Unterstützten Bikes. Das gehört in eine andere Rubrik.
Ich kann ja mal bei Euch ohne Allüren mitfahren und dann können wir bei einem Abschlussbier  noch mal das Pro und Contra  diskutieren.


----------



## hallotv (22. August 2014)

Nur mal so präventiv: Grundsätzlich könnte ich mir vorstellen,in loser Folge interessantere Touren auszuschreiben oder auch mal eine Übungsstunde, in der nicht nur um Hütchen gefahren wird. Mein Problem ist nur, dass dabei Schwimmen und Laufen zu kurz kommt, ich muß sehen, wie das mit meinen sonstigen sportlichen Plänen zu vereinbaren ist. Ich werde es dann hier ausschreiben, es wird aber keine regelmäßige  oder wöchentliche Tour werden. Für Interessierte am etwas intensiveren Biken sei auf die Enduro Touren und sonstigen Aktivitäten der Gravity Pilots hingewiesen, da geht `was!


----------



## huberghr (22. August 2014)

klingt interessant,  wenn es meinerseits zeitlich harmoniert,  dann bin ich gerne dabei,  hab ähnlich geartete zeitprobleme trainingstechnischer natur wie du…


----------



## hallotv (22. August 2014)

Weil Du leistungsmäßig synchronschwimmst?


----------



## huberghr (22. August 2014)

net wirklich,  das ist der einzige teil der "heiligen-sport-dreifaltigkeit"den ich nicht mache. bin bekennender überwasserhalter in form von brustschwimmen,  net mehr.  lach.  aber halbwegs passabel per pedes unterwegs und dies erfordert ein bissel training abseits des bikens…


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Ich hatte gestern richtig Spaß im Bikepark Beerfelden. Man hat mir schon mal vorgeworfen, nach dem Lustprinzip zu leben, konsequenter Weise fahre ich also nochmal hin. Voraussichtlich am 4. oder 5. September, ich könnte zwei Interessierte und deren Räder mitnehmen. Dafür ist ein stabiles Rad anzuraten, Protektoren sind Pflicht dort und können geliehen werden. Man kann dort ganz solide an der Sprungtechnik oder der allgemeinen Downhill-Performance arbeiten...www.bikepark-beerfelden.de


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Ok, digitale Technik ist nicht meine (Räder sind analog...).Daher hier Geblubber im gelöschten doppelten Thread.


----------



## mbonsai (25. August 2014)

TV DU brauchst ne Brille, ich seh alles doppet


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Hast Du nix zu tun? Fahr`Rad, hoffentlich regnet`s...Alles korrigiert. Dreckstechnik, der PC ist so lahm wie Du bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsara (25. August 2014)

Hi, Tivi, willste nicht lieber am 6./7. September mit mir nach Lac Blanc? Wegen Details just call me.

Gabi


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Ich Armer muß doch mit Proff Schmidt in Steinegg Freeriden. Na ja, hoffentlich nicht nur. Sonst und später im Herbst gerne, klar. Aber Beerfelden geht eben auch einfach mal so, "zwischendurch".


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2014)

Warste alleine dort? Meine info war Ihr fahrt eher nicht... oder bonsai nuschelt.


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2014)

Nein, Susi war dabei. Ja, manchmal versteht man ihn nicht. Aber der Herr war auch verschnupft, so oder so.


----------



## mbonsai (26. August 2014)

nuschel nuschel....Du wolltest Doch Sonntag sowieso nicht fahren


----------



## hallotv (26. August 2014)

Doch, aber heldenhaft und elfengleich Downhiller, während Du nur über ebene Straßen rollen wolltest. Das ist mir zu anstrengend, ich bin alt...


----------



## a.nienie (26. August 2014)

Und unfit, ja nee is klar.


----------



## hallotv (27. August 2014)

Woher weißt Du, dass ich "und schwach" schreiben wollte??? Seit genau einem Monat gibt`s nur noch alternative Sportarten bier, und davon wenig. Aber das ändert sich im September wieder .


----------

